# Vote for Your Favorite - Ganguro/Yamamba Girl!



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2008)

This one was quite a challenge!






It's time to vote for your favorite *Ganguro/Yamamba Girl!*

Here are your entries:



[SIZE=large]Beautyfocus[/SIZE]








jelici








StereoXGirl








wingrie









If I missed anyone or if you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to PM me, and I'll try to make it right!





Good luck, all! You will have until *Monday, November 10th *to vote!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 28, 2008)

voted!!!

Good luck girls


----------



## Roxie (Oct 28, 2008)

Voted!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 28, 2008)

voted. Good job ladies!


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 28, 2008)

Voted Good Luck to all!!!!!


----------



## emmy2410 (Oct 28, 2008)

I voted...good luck ladies.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great Entries Ladies! You all did a great job


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 28, 2008)

Voted



Everyone did a fab job.


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 28, 2008)

voted =]


----------



## Lucy (Oct 28, 2008)

voted! good luck, great entries!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2008)

I Voted!

All you girls look great was a tough to decide on ONE!


----------



## Karren (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome entries!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 28, 2008)

Voted


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 28, 2008)

voted!


----------



## ticki (Oct 28, 2008)

another hard vote! great job everybody.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 28, 2008)

Great job everyone!


----------



## ivette (Oct 28, 2008)

voted

very nice, ladies


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, this is a really hard choice, all of you ladies did an awesome job!


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 30, 2008)

voted. good job


----------



## lolaB (Oct 30, 2008)

Voted! Great job ladies.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys brung it, lol!!

Voted!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 30, 2008)

Voted


----------



## ~ Elle ~ (Oct 30, 2008)

voted, good luck ladies


----------



## Anthea (Oct 30, 2008)

Just Voted, Nice job everyone


----------



## internetchick (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job everyone!


----------



## Darla (Oct 31, 2008)

What an incredibly bizarre look! But you all did it so well.

voted


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 3, 2008)

damn!!! im so sick i forgot who i voted for!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Winner: *Beautyfocus*

Runner-Up: *jelici*


----------

